# Mini-Paludarium experiment, need help for future success



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

What if instead of eggcrate you use a mesh which would allow moisture to go through but not allow the layers to mix?


----------



## HamToast (May 6, 2012)

tattooedfool83 said:


> What if instead of eggcrate you use a mesh which would allow moisture to go through but not allow the layers to mix?


That could work. And I could even still use partial egg crate if I need an area to be even dryer like with the sandier substrate. I like that idea. The water may be less stagnant too by being allowed to wick through to the upper layer of top soil where all the really boggy plants thrive. Snails and earthworms would probably really dig it (no pun intended). 

Seems like a simple solution to one of my issues! 

Now if only I could figure something out for the humidity and mold... 

I was thinking last night of just cutting a round piece of acrylic with an opening for the ferns to protrude. I can alter the size of the opening based on the humidity levels which would require careful monitoring until I get it right. I have a gauge from a humidor I rarely use that could work. I worry that I'll need to remove the fern soon anyway was it is not taking well at all without near 100% humidity which, like I said, causes mold issues. 

I also realized there's probably some people over on reptile forums that I might be able to help, but I thought this would be one of those areas that the two schools of thought would overlap.


----------

